# Mild / low dose/ natural cycle IVF



## Turtle13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone had experience of mild/ low dose or natural cycle IVF?  In particular I'm keen to identify clinics in the UK that offer these treatments. 

Thanks so much
Lisa x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

London women's clinic do 'IVF lite'


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

The natural sounds good but this would be a lot of close monitoring yourself id imagine.The mild/low jo joyner did this (shes from eastenders) and ended up with twins.But to answer your question, i think surely any clinic would do this regime (will want the money) espescially the liverpool womens because if this didnt work  we were thinking of doing it next time.We have 5  brill frosties at the mo.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi Turtle13

Create Clinic are specialists in Natural and Mild IVF. There is a discussion thread that you can find at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240802.msg4347304#msg4347304.

The clinic have an open day coming up on 16th April, if you are interested in that. They have a clinic in West Wimbledon, and also in Harley Street.

Leex


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

I am having natural IVF and start my cycle in a few weeks, apparently its good for women who are a bit older or who have low egg reserve, because there is a chance that the drugs can damage egg quality. They monitor you with blood tests etc and you have egg collection as normal but then have ICSI. I am 38 and have an AMH of 1.2
I am having it at the UCH on the nhs but they use CRGH for their IVF and so they do it there. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Turtle13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks very much for your replies. I hope your cycle goes well, Sian - will be keeping fingers crossed for you.  Thanks Lee. Lconn and Spooks - I'll follow up on those links.  

Take care all
Lisa x


----------

